# Haunted Pumpkin Patch



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks cool - I think the lighting really adds to it. Great idea - I was thinking of doing a graveyard this year.... maybe this could work instead!


----------



## Fortune Bubble (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, that's really great! Is this in the back yard?


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

I like it. Came out great.


----------



## simplestone (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks. No, this was in the front yard. It was on the right side as the trick-or-treaters came down the driveway. Gave the parents something to look while the kids were on the porch getting candy.


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

I love it! Very spooky looking !!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

looks really cool


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah. I think also the lighting really makes it have more of a great effect.
Looks great!


----------

